# Eyeglass frames for MA training?



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 30, 2010)

I just got a new eyeglass prescription yesterday.  I've been considering a pair of glasses specifically for when I go to the dojo, since at the moment I have to take my glasses off when sparring, to my detriment (really can't see well without them).

Anyone have any recommendations on frames for prescription eyeglasses that can stand up to physical abuse?


----------



## Carol (Mar 30, 2010)

To be honest, the cheaper the better.  Frames with springloaded temples can help, but they are a bit pricier.   

Buying online can save some serious coin, the downside is that you don't get to try on the frames before you buy them. I know of a couple such shops that my work colleagues have used and recommend (don't have the links handy but I can dig them up later today).  Perhaps that would be a workable solution for the dojo?


----------



## Gordon Nore (Mar 30, 2010)

I've used prescription sports goggles for years. I'll check the brand when I get home. I've had two different brands, both with elastic straps, and they've worked really well. I get the lenses ground for distance only, and I find that even as my eyes change, I don't have to update the scripts as often as I do my regular eye wear. One thing I like about them, is that I can quickly toss them to the side without worry if I'm practising on the ground. Your optician should be able to recommend something.


----------



## harlan (Mar 30, 2010)

Ditto. This site has very inexpensive prescription glasses/goggles. 

http://www.zennioptical.com/home.php



Carol said:


> To be honest, the cheaper the better. Frames with springloaded temples can help, but they are a bit pricier.
> 
> Buying online can save some serious coin, the downside is that you don't get to try on the frames before you buy them. I know of a couple such shops that my work colleagues have used and recommend (don't have the links handy but I can dig them up later today). Perhaps that would be a workable solution for the dojo?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 30, 2010)

I was going to suggest goggles, too.

Personally, I competed without glasses.  It never caused any hardship for me.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 30, 2010)

Gordon Nore said:


> I've used prescription sports goggles for years. I'll check the brand when I get home. I've had two different brands, both with elastic straps, and they've worked really well. I get the lenses ground for distance only, and I find that even as my eyes change, I don't have to update the scripts as often as I do my regular eye wear. One thing I like about them, is that I can quickly toss them to the side without worry if I'm practising on the ground. Your optician should be able to recommend something.



Yeah, the optician was no help.  "Maybe you shouldn't do sports like that" was his suggestion.  Apparently, there are a lot of sports-type glasses frames for youth sports, but they figure that adults either don't engage in contact sports or they go for lasiq or something like that.  I'm not interested in lasiq and I can't wear contacts, so I need glasses.  I'd be interested in goggles, but what about perspiration?  I get awfully sweaty in the dojo, I'd be worried if the things were going to steam up on me.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Carol (Mar 30, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Yeah, the optician was no help.  "Maybe you shouldn't do sports like that" was his suggestion.  Apparently, there are a lot of sports-type glasses frames for youth sports, but they figure that adults either don't engage in contact sports or they go for lasiq or something like that.  I'm not interested in lasiq and I can't wear contacts, so I need glasses.  I'd be interested in goggles, but what about perspiration?  I get awfully sweaty in the dojo, I'd be worried if the things were going to steam up on me.  Any thoughts?



I don't personally know, but Cat Crap makes a great anti-fogger.  

www.campmor.com/outdoor/gear/Product___83081


----------



## MJS (Mar 30, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I just got a new eyeglass prescription yesterday. I've been considering a pair of glasses specifically for when I go to the dojo, since at the moment I have to take my glasses off when sparring, to my detriment (really can't see well without them).
> 
> Anyone have any recommendations on frames for prescription eyeglasses that can stand up to physical abuse?


 
When I went to get my last pair, I saw one pair that you could pretty much twist and bend like a pretzel, but of course, you're going to pay $$$ for those.  Not sure how much you want to spend though.  Your best bet may be to go with the goggles.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 30, 2010)

OnlyAnEgg said:


> I was going to suggest goggles, too.
> 
> Personally, I competed without glasses.  It never caused any hardship for me.



I'm just talking about sparring inside the dojo, I don't compete.  I can't see jack without my glasses.  So it is a problem for me.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 30, 2010)

MJS said:


> When I went to get my last pair, I saw one pair that you could pretty much twist and bend like a pretzel, but of course, you're going to pay $$$ for those.  Not sure how much you want to spend though.  Your best bet may be to go with the goggles.



Yeah, I'm pretty much broke.  So $ and not $$$ would be best.  I was thinking about trying to find a pair of those BCG's we used to wear in the military; cheap and somewhat durable.


----------



## MJS (Mar 30, 2010)

Out of curiosity, why are contacts out of the question?  Medical issue or just not crazy about wearing them?  I wear them to take a break from the glasses, and also because I was tired of having glasses broken during class, and not being able to see as well as I'd like to.  Of course, some issues with my eyes, the contacts aren't cheap either.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 30, 2010)

MJS said:


> Out of curiosity, why are contacts out of the question?  Medical issue or just not crazy about wearing them?  I wear them to take a break from the glasses, and also because I was tired of having glasses broken during class, and not being able to see as well as I'd like to.  Of course, some issues with my eyes, the contacts aren't cheap either.



Medical issue.  I'm OD -6.25 +2.25 Axis 3 / OS -6.75 +2.50 Axis 5 and +1.75 NV OD and OS.  That's optometrist-speak for 'really, really, blind' and with severe astigmatism in both eyes as well.  Yes, they make contacts for astigmatism now.  No, I am not a candidate.  Been through all this with my ophthalmologist, who's an MD.  He knows the contact lens makers like to say they can address this, he disagrees and so do I.  So glasses for me and to be quite honest, I have no desire to shove things into my eyeballs.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Mar 30, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Yeah, the optician was no help.



There are goggles on the Century Martial Arts catalogue that you can order online by sending in your prescription.



> "Maybe you shouldn't do sports like that" was his suggestion.



That's the oddest response -- you'd think he'd check a catalogue and try to make a couple of bucks.



> I'd be interested in goggles, but what about perspiration?  I get awfully sweaty in the dojo, I'd be worried if the things were going to steam up on me.  Any thoughts?



Here's a side view of mine. Their not air tight, so I have no problems with fogging.







Front view.






The goggles sit on the bridge of my nose, like regular specs. It has a strap instead of hinged frames. There's an opening on the frame at either end. I'll post an actual pic later.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Mar 30, 2010)

These are similar to mine.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 30, 2010)

Gordon Nore said:


> These are similar to mine.



Cool, where did you get them?  I looked online in the Century catalog, can't seem to find any.


----------



## Steve (Mar 30, 2010)

I can ask my wife for suggestions, but it sounds like you've got some good ones already.  One of the guys I train with is practically blind without his glasses, too.  He has sports goggles similar to the ones that Gordon Nore posted, and I can tell you that they take significant abuse.  IIRC, his are more rubbery around the temples and are made for potential contact... more like goggles and less like glasses with a strap.


----------



## MJS (Mar 30, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Medical issue. I'm OD -6.25 +2.25 Axis 3 / OS -6.75 +2.50 Axis 5 and +1.75 NV OD and OS. That's optometrist-speak for 'really, really, blind' and with severe astigmatism in both eyes as well. Yes, they make contacts for astigmatism now. No, I am not a candidate. Been through all this with my ophthalmologist, who's an MD. He knows the contact lens makers like to say they can address this, he disagrees and so do I. So glasses for me and to be quite honest, I have no desire to shove things into my eyeballs.


 
I've thought about the lasik but like you, I'm not a fan of having things poked into my eyes either.  I wish I had a solution, but I'm afraid I have none other than to check out the goggles. 

Good luck with everything.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 30, 2010)

MJS said:


> I've thought about the lasik but like you, I'm not a fan of having things poked into my eyes either.  I wish I had a solution, but I'm afraid I have none other than to check out the goggles.
> 
> Good luck with everything.



Thanks!

I have thought about corrective eye surgery for a long time; going back to the days of RK (radial keratoplasty), when they did it with scalpels.  I've hesitated due to the cost and the risks.  I realize that side-effects are generally minor and errors are few, but these are my only eyeballs.  My threshold for risk is very low with regard to this.


----------



## Steve (Mar 30, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I have thought about corrective eye surgery for a long time; going back to the days of RK (radial keratoplasty), when they did it with scalpels. I've hesitated due to the cost and the risks. I realize that side-effects are generally minor and errors are few, but these are my only eyeballs. My threshold for risk is very low with regard to this.


I wouldn't consider lasik until it's safe enough that the guys who DO lasik would get lasik done on themselves.  Last time I checked, the surgeons who perform lasik wouldn't consider it for themselves because of potential risks to their livelihood.


----------



## Omar B (Mar 30, 2010)

Bill, you may want to check out Basketball related sites instead of martial art related ones.  There are quite a few basketball players who use prescription goggles on the court.


----------



## Carol (Mar 30, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Medical issue.  I'm OD -6.25 +2.25 Axis 3 / OS -6.75 +2.50 Axis 5 and +1.75 NV OD and OS.  That's optometrist-speak for 'really, really, blind' and with severe astigmatism in both eyes as well.  Yes, they make contacts for astigmatism now.  No, I am not a candidate.  Been through all this with my ophthalmologist, who's an MD.  He knows the contact lens makers like to say they can address this, he disagrees and so do I.  So glasses for me and to be quite honest, I have no desire to shove things into my eyeballs.



It can suck training in contacts.


Both of my eyes are soignoficantly astigmatic. I have worn the old-style gas permeable lenses since high school and they do a fine job for dayly stuff...but to be honest...I hate waring them for martial arts.  One smack around the eyes (even accidental) and it stings like a *****. I have worn my cheapo shooting glasses training before to protect my lenses...to be honest I have found the glasses to just be easier.  

I like the goggles Gordon has...I may try to find similar ones this summer when I see the doc again. 

Another idea...I know of at least one online optical that will retrofit old frames with new lenses. That can also be a way to save some coin, if that is an option. I'll have the links for you in a few.


----------



## Omar B (Mar 30, 2010)

http://www.google.com/products?num=...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=3&ved=0CBoQrQQwAg
http://www.athleticoptics.com/default.asp?action=GetMfgs&SportID=29


----------



## Gordon Nore (Mar 30, 2010)

Bill,

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...e367164&itemid=310204316180&ff4=263602_263622

This page from Omar's link has the exact same model I used to own. They should have a rubbery bit at the bridge. The part where the frame meets the strap at the temples also has some cushy material. The strap can be removed for washing or replacement. 

It took forever to wear these out, and my optician recut my old lenses from my previous pair to fit the new frame. I've had three pairs in fifteen years. The first pair took about five years to break -- Sensei kicked me in the head one day.

I also use them at the gym. If I'm on the treadmill or elliptical, they don't slip and slide when I sweat.


----------



## Carol (Mar 30, 2010)

I checked the links I had in my work e-mail.

The one that my friend recommends highly is the same one that Harlan recommended:  www.zennioptical.com

The one that my shift counterpart used to retrofit old frames with a new frame:

www.eyeglasspeople.com 


On a side note...both people I know had no issue using FSA funds either...just in case that is an option for you.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Mar 31, 2010)

Good luck with this, Bill. Let me know how it works out. The big difference goggles made for me was not so much when working with a partner. Without my glasses, I was missing bits of instruction. Taking off my regular frames to practise, then putting them back on to observe, was a hassle. If the goggles became an encumbrance, as with grappling for instance, I could just toss them to the edge of the mat.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Mar 31, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Medical issue.  I'm OD -6.25 +2.25 Axis 3 / OS -6.75 +2.50 Axis 5 and +1.75 NV OD and OS.  That's optometrist-speak for 'really, really, blind' and with severe astigmatism in both eyes as well.  Yes, they make contacts for astigmatism now.  No, I am not a candidate.  Been through all this with my ophthalmologist, who's an MD.  He knows the contact lens makers like to say they can address this, he disagrees and so do I.  So glasses for me and to be quite honest, I have no desire to shove things into my eyeballs.



That is indeed quite bad. My wife has -9. Without glasses she is blind for all intents and purposes.
Me, I am at +0.75 R and 1.25 L. I simply take off my glasses for MA class because they don't really make a difference when I am not reading or looking at a screen.

Goggles would probably be the safest solution for if you get hit.
I use(d) them (non prescription, just protection) for playing squash, ever since I nearly lost my left eye in a freak squash accident before I needed prescription glasses. My partner and I were trained competition players and following proper squash safety guidelines. I was looking at her hit to anticipate where I should go next. The ball ricochet off her racket, and instead of going straight ahead, it shot away at a 90 degree angle, directly in my eye with all the energy from her hit. I don't remember getting hit but I remember screaming in agony. If the ball hadn't partially hit my eye socket first, my eye would have been pulped. Even today, in a pitch black room, I see the silvery outline of the ball in my left eye when my eyes move.

That's why I favor goggles over glasses for sports activities. The goggles are designed to withstand impact. Glasses aren't.


----------



## Steve (Mar 31, 2010)

Here's another option: http://www.sporteyes.biz/Eyewear-by-Sport/Eyewear-for-Football/Hilco-Zoom-p98.html

Rec Specs has a ton of different styles.


----------



## Marginal (Mar 31, 2010)

MJS said:


> When I went to get my last pair, I saw one pair that you could pretty much twist and bend like a pretzel, but of course, you're going to pay $$$ for those.  Not sure how much you want to spend though.  Your best bet may be to go with the goggles.



Pretty much any frame made with titanium will do this. They're incredibly durable. Don't really cost that much more than the usual frames.


----------



## harlan (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow...I didn't even know one could get prescription googles for swimming! I'm blind in the pool...thanks for the link! 



stevebjj said:


> Here's another option: http://www.sporteyes.biz/Eyewear-by-Sport/Eyewear-for-Football/Hilco-Zoom-p98.html
> 
> Rec Specs has a ton of different styles.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 31, 2010)

I wanted to say thanks to everyone and to Omar!!!

I followed the links Omar put online for me.  Found a lot of what I was looking for, but it took me hours to track down the fact that MOST of the goggles available stop at prescription -6.00, which is not strong enough for me.  They simply can't do a stronger prescription!

However, I did find one of the links that worked out for me:

http://www.clearlylenz.com/product.asp?id=219

There was an additional charge for 'high-index' lens material so that my thick prescription would fit in the frame, so the total with shipping came to $94 USD.  They company was very prompt in replying to my emails and told me that the lenses also have anti-reflection coating at no additional charge.  I didn't bother with UV, since I'll only be wearing these indoors.

I can't tell you how much I appreciate all the help!  These guys say that my glasses should be around in a couple weeks, so when I get them I'll post a review and let you all know how they worked out.

Thanks again!  Thanks, Omar!!!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 17, 2010)

Wanted to say thanks to everyone who helped.  I found one of the links Omar had given worked well:

http://www.clearlylenz.com/product.asp?id=219

I ended up paying a bit more for mine; as I wanted hi-index lenses due to my strong prescription.  Total was $94 via PayPal, including shipping.  The owner of the company kept in contact with me the whole time and sent me a tracking number when the goggles shipped.  Took a week extra for mine due to my strong prescription.  However, I'm absolutely pleased!

http://twitpic.com/1gc057







I think these are going to work out really well for sparring.  Thanks again, everyone!


----------



## blink13 (Apr 17, 2010)

Bill, maybe you should just spend more time in the library or playing D&D and leave the tough guy sports to, well... tough guys.


To quote Ogre - 
"NERDS!"





_(I'm freakin' KIDDING, people)_


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 17, 2010)

Dave699 said:


> Bill, maybe you should just spend more time in the library or playing D&D and leave the tough guy sports to, well... tough guys.
> 
> 
> To quote Ogre -
> ...


----------



## Archtkd (Apr 18, 2010)

Even after you get your new glasses I'd encourage you to spar and train without them often. The first thing you are likely to lose in a street scuffle are your glasses so it's good to try to operate without them every once in a while. I've pretty bad eyesight but very rarely wear my glasses in the dojang for that reason.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 18, 2010)

Archtkd said:


> Even after you get your new glasses I'd encourage you to spar and train without them often. The first thing you are likely to lose in a street scuffle are your glasses so it's good to try to operate without them every once in a while. I've pretty bad eyesight but very rarely wear my glasses in the dojang for that reason.



I appreciate the thought, but speaking frankly, you don't see through my eyes.  I cannot see without my glasses.  At all.  So sparring is just about useless, unless you like getting hit in the head a lot.  Yes, I realize that in a street fight, I'd be likely to lose my glasses (have and yes, it sucked).  However, training when blind only means getting your *** kicked a lot.  I need practice sparring, not practice getting hit because I can't see the punch coming.


----------



## Phoenix44 (May 14, 2010)

Rec-Specs.  I've worn them for years.

http://www.sporteyes.com/recspecs.htm


----------

